
Show HN: TRANSPARENT AND OUT-OF-BOX SHARDING SUPPORT FOR ETS TABLES - candresbolanos
http://cabol.github.io/posts/2016/04/14/sharding-support-for-ets.html
======
detaro
NO SCREAMING PLEASE ;)

